# Old, used, and broken... equipment (not me).



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I saw something the other day that I thought was pretty cool, and informative, and really applies to all of us here. Some of you may have seen it before but it was new to me... check it out:

http://www.storyofstuff.com/

What do you do with your old gear....(assuming to sell or fix it is not a viable option)
You can pick more than one


here is what the EPA has to say:
http://www.epa.gov/epaoswer/osw/elec_fs.pdf


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Old, used, and broken...*

If it's broke I recycle. If it still works I use it till it's broke! 

mech


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Old, used, and broken...*

So far it looks like most of us (myself included) are pack rats :bigsmile:
And only one guy actually does the right thing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Old, used, and broken...*

I got stuff stuck everywhere that just needs to be thrown away. I imagine I have 4-5 pieces on the top shelf of my closet and 5-6 pieces underneath our daybed. None of it is worth anything to anyone. :rolleyesno:

EDIT: I keep looking at the title of this poll and wondering if this is about me... Old, used and broken. :scratch:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Old, used, and broken...*

I feel your pain Sonnie, I have old stereo equipment still sitting at my parents house in their basement, and some stuff in my storage unit. All of it works, at least it did when I decided to pack it away. It is just waiting for that day that I have a shop space, and a garage, and a basement, and a motor-home, and a summer house! Yeah, then I will be able to use some mediocre equipment from the late 70's, 80's, and early 90's in everything!!! LOL ...but I still hang on to it:dunno:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Old, used, and broken...*



Sonnie said:


> EDIT: I keep looking at the title of this poll and wondering if this is about me... Old, used and broken. :scratch:


:rofl: LOL ...when I wrote it I thought the same thing (about me though, of course)

I actually tried to change it, but couldn't figure out how. I figured who is going to read a thread about something old, used, and broken??? Oh, well I am sure this thread will wind up forgotten about in the back of a closet, like most of our old equipment. :snoring: Too bad, because it is not a topic I have never seen, and it is something that we really all should be conscious of. I guess we only care about the shiny new stuff...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How does that title fancy you? :whistling:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice... thanks Sonnie


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Funny stuff . . . . . I've taken my usable "audio/video appliances" to the church resale shop and I tell them I need an official receipt. I ask them to leave the value line on their form blank. When I get home I write in a ridiculously high dollar amount for the value and I use THAT for a huge tax deduction. Yes, I'm a democrat if you must ask and yes I do vote more than once each election.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

There wasn't an option for what I do... I move what's currently in the living room to the bedroom, then take what was in the bedroom and give it to the kids!

I guess that's recycling in a way isn't it? 

The really really old stuff, that's stacked in a closet taking up space!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Ebay of course.:yay:


----------

